# Lake Erie’s West Harbor



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some pics from recent trips onto West and East Harbor.
They’ve hit the Venom Lures green pumpkin tube and the Rapala DT-4 Green Gizzard Shad Crankbait pretty good this season.
I’ve had some good trips.😊


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Those big azz blkcrappys 
Sorry couldnt resist Nice load of bass good job


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

That’s some really great stuff! Thanks for posting


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Those are nice bass. Where is a good place to launch a boat when you fish the harbors. I've only used the state park ramp when we camped there.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JerryA said:


> Those are nice bass. Where is a good place to launch a boat when you fish the harbors. I've only used the state park ramp when we camped there.


I launch at the public (free) ramp on St. Rt. 53.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks - Ive seen that ramp but never used it - good place for breakfast right next to it. I know people get a lot of big bluegills out of the harbors along with all the bass. Can you get from West Harbor into East Harbor without going out to the main lake? When we were at East Harbor in the summer it was really choked up with grass - had to stay in the channels going out - had to raise the motor and clear all the grass once you got to the lake. But, lots of nice fish in there as the OP showed.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome fish and can I ask what camera you are using?! Great picture quality!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great place to fish. Nice pics. When did you move your guide service up from southeast Ohio? 
I'll be putting out a fishing video from there later this year. Trying to save most of the fishing videos to release through the tough winter months.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

OptOutside440 said:


> Awesome fish and can I ask what camera you are using?! Great picture quality!


Apple 13-Pro


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bigbass201 said:


> Great place to fish. Nice pics. When did you move your guide service up from southeast Ohio?
> I'll be putting out a fishing video from there later this year. Trying to save most of the fishing videos to release through the tough winter months.


I retired 2018. Got my OUPV Charter Captain credentials and operate out of a Sandusky Bay lakefront Fish-Camp.
I do Catfish Charters on the Bay out of a 25ft. Pontoon rig designed/modified by me for fishing.
And I still use my Triton aluminum to run bass and panfish Charters.
And… I Love ❤ it!!!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

jt1520 said:


> Does anyone know of a fish cleaning service near the city of Maumee, Perrysburgh, or Toledo during the white bass run? I know they have guys setup at Maumee tackle during the walleye run, but they are usually not around in May for the white bass. We have to go all the way up to Port Clinton to get them cleaned at Drawbridge Marina, but would love to go someplace closer to Maumee where we stay when we come up for the white bass. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!





JignPig Guide said:


> I retired 2018. Got my OUPV Charter Captain credentials and operate out of a Sandusky Bay lakefront Fish-Camp.
> I do Catfish Charters on the Bay out of a 25ft. Pontoon rig designed/modified by me for fishing.
> And I still use my Triton aluminum to run bass and panfish Charters.
> And… I Love ❤ it!!!



The good life. Enjoy. Most of the folks that would you remember down there have passed on. The guys that use to post fishing reports when you did back in the day.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

JerryA said:


> Thanks - Ive seen that ramp but never used it - good place for breakfast right next to it. I know people get a lot of big bluegills out of the harbors along with all the bass. Can you get from West Harbor into East Harbor without going out to the main lake? When we were at East Harbor in the summer it was really choked up with grass - had to stay in the channels going out - had to raise the motor and clear all the grass once you got to the lake. But, lots of nice fish in there as the OP showed.


NO I don't know of a way to go from one harbor to the other unless you go out into the lake and back in.

Rickerd


----------

